# Squash, Zucchini and Redfoot.



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 12, 2016)

My neighbor has been giving me loads of squash and zuchini. I grille it. Boil it. Etc. I'm getting tired of eating it, frankly.
Question is can my Redfoot clan have some very infrequently or are these plants from the dangerous "nightshade" family?
Thanks.


----------



## Anyfoot (Apr 12, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> My neighbor has been giving me loads of squash and zuchini. I grille it. Boil it. Etc. I'm getting tired of eating it, frankly.
> Question is can my Redfoot clan have some very infrequently or are these plants from the dangerous "nightshade" family?
> Thanks.


As far as I am aware it's all OK. Plant, fruit and seeds. I've fed squash a few times with seeds and skin. Zuchinni is part of the squash family I think. See what others say. 

I grew some dwarf zuchinni's some years back. Ended up with 100's of the bloody things, got fed up of them. I ended up mass producing soup just to use them up.


----------



## Pearly (Apr 12, 2016)

I don't recall where but I read that they were ok. I have been adding a little of it grated to my babies salads on occasion


----------



## JoesMum (Apr 12, 2016)

Zucchini - feed in moderation
http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/plants_19.asp?catID=637

Squash - Feed sparingly
http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/plants_19.asp?st=true&mode=main&catID=627


----------



## Anyfoot (Apr 12, 2016)

JoesMum said:


> Zucchini - feed in moderation
> http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/plants_19.asp?catID=637
> 
> Squash - Feed sparingly
> http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/plants_19.asp?st=true&mode=main&catID=627


Wow. If you read those 2 links, they come across quite strict with the leaves and fruit. 
Is this because the tort table is a generalization for all tort species?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 12, 2016)

Thanks.
Yeah, they advocate a few of the flowers, but little or none of the "fruit".


----------



## JoesMum (Apr 12, 2016)

You have to read The Tortoise Table with Testudo in mind in my opinion. 

Redfoots can tolerate sugars which Testudo can't. However, they're good on identifying the toxins which helps you to apply what it says to other species


----------



## Prairie Mom (Apr 13, 2016)

I can't comment on redfoots specifically, but there's nothing wrong with any part of the plant. I've also happily given my tortoise zucchini as a treat and have used every part of the plants in large amounts of her diet.

If you're drowning in zucchini, be aware that you can chop the fresh vegetables up and freeze them. I have an alligator onion chopper and I'll use it to dice the zucchini up in little squares, freeze them open on a cookie sheet (so the pieces won't clump together), and then bag the frozen zucchini bits to use in the winter pouring out your desired amount as you go. You can add them to things like soups, spaghetti sauce, stir fries, and mixed vegetables. You'll be happy for them in the winter.

As for Zucchini plants... All parts of the plant are excellent tortoise food and can be preserved for times when food is more scarce. The flowers don't last long, but I have dried and saved the leaves for winter and chopped up the stems and frozen them which my tortoise LOVES! http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...etain-good-texture.128563/page-2#post-1201151 Good tortoise food!


----------



## MPRC (Apr 13, 2016)

I feed squash and zucchini to my monsters. I've always had plenty in the fall thanks to my parents gardens.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 14, 2016)

I see. I took what I read as a do "not feed them to your tortoises."
Good. I'll give them some today. As for freezing them. I'm not sure that there is ever a time of year when growing tortoise, or people food would not work.


----------



## MPRC (Apr 14, 2016)

My iguanas and bearded dragons have always enjoyed squash too (zucchini less) so I usually had some grated on hand to add to their salads.


----------



## Turtlepete (Apr 14, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> My neighbor has been giving me loads of squash and zuchini. I grille it. Boil it. Etc. I'm getting tired of eating it, frankly.
> Question is can my Redfoot clan have some very infrequently or are these plants from the dangerous "nightshade" family?
> Thanks.



The yellow and green squash you find at the stores?

I've been feeding it to everything for as long as I've had tortoises.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 14, 2016)

Turtlepete said:


> The yellow and green squash you find at the stores?
> 
> I've been feeding it to everything for as long as I've had tortoises.



Same here. My baby tortoises cut their teeth on it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 14, 2016)

Cool.
We all had zuchini and squash tonight. But mine had salt, pepper and butter on it.


----------



## dmmj (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm on my way!


----------



## lisa127 (Apr 15, 2016)

My red eats lots of zucchini and yellow squash.


----------



## Madkins007 (Apr 17, 2016)

Zucchini and squash are fruits and much more like what redfoots eat in the wild than bananas and apples. Go for it! I am not aware of any special restriction when it comes to the tropical tortoises. They love them, and you do not need to skin them, chop them, or anything. If you have small torts, you can cut or break them apart to help them get started breaking through the skin,


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 17, 2016)

I cut them up.
Because I cut them up for cooking beforehand.
My RF are all in the 9-10" range.


----------



## Madkins007 (Apr 19, 2016)

Zeropilot. I did not mean to imply that there is anything wrong or anything cutting them up, I am just tired of the 'chop everything up' advice. Whenever possible, I recommend whole foods and peels, rinds, etc. to better simulate natural diets and to provide some enrichment.

But, I also often tossed them what I had left over after chopping things up for salads or stews. It ain't wrong by any means and I apologize for suggesting it might be!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 20, 2016)

Madkins007 said:


> Zeropilot. I did not mean to imply that there is anything wrong or anything cutting them up, I am just tired of the 'chop everything up' advice. Whenever possible, I recommend whole foods and peels, rinds, etc. to better simulate natural diets and to provide some enrichment.
> 
> But, I also often tossed them what I had left over after chopping things up for salads or stews. It ain't wrong by any means and I apologize for suggesting it might be!


I'm never offended by information intended to help.
I didn't take it as criticism.


----------



## Pearly (Apr 20, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm never offended by information intended to help.
> I didn't take it as criticism.


Good for you Ed! That speaks of your level of maturity and your posts reflect that.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 20, 2016)

Pearly said:


> Good for you Ed! That speaks of your level of maturity and your posts reflect that.


I have a high tolerance for fruits and vegetables.


----------



## Pearly (Apr 21, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I have a high tolerance for fruits and vegetables.


Haha! Love the way you think! Hope we get to meet some time during my visit at Mom's


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 21, 2016)

Pearly said:


> Haha! Love the way you think! Hope we get to meet some time during my visit at Mom's


When are you coming down?


----------



## Pearly (Apr 21, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> When are you coming down?


Usually every summer for the entire summer vacation the kids get but this coming summer may send the kids there with my brother or Mom will come get them. I have not worked since my injury last year (couldn't walk/drive for almost 6 months) and wasn't in a panic mode about it but now my husband lost his job and is having very difficult time finding another. I'm already looking for a job but with my limitations it is not as easy as it used to be. I'm getting old Ed!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 21, 2016)

I go to south Carolina and now to Georgia a lot. But not for very long periods. I'm mostly free.
Even if you don't make it this year, I could still leave some Mazuri for you.


----------

